# Heartburn



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

heartburn can bee eliminated with apple cider vinegar and water. does not help with fartburn!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>He said he swallows a ball of and it last for 3 months. I will find out tomorrow. 

Do you think it gets stuck in there for 3 months?


----------

